# Wasup fellas? I guess the party is over here now ;-)



## ALEV8 (Oct 3, 2003)

Sup Playa?

Get that rear bumper issue fixed? I was going to email you today about it.

alex


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

Pokerplayer said:


> been lurking here on and off. hehehe i guess no more RF eh? It's pretty dead in there.


Welcome! :thumbup:

Deal me in. 

I'm an Ex RFer also. For some reason I stopped hangin' there and came here ~3weeks ago (DZ fallout perhaps  ).


----------

